# procrastination



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I will sit down to start on some work and then I'll be distracted by something which will then make me think about something else and I'll be distracted by another thing and the cycle continues with a chain of distractions until it's an hour later and I haven't even started my work yet. I would say I'm a terrible procrastinator, but procrastination implies that you know you should be doing work but you're putting it off. I'm not even aware I'm being distracted until like an hour later when I remember I have work to do, then I might do 30 minutes of work and the cycle repeats.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all people do stuff like this at some point. Even J's! Well maybe not ISTJ's..but everyone else .


ISTJs and ESTJs procrastinate by telling everyone else to stop procrastinate


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> And what if you do both? D: I often reason like this: I should probably go do the grocery shopping right now but I have time to do it later because I really need to finish writing this short fiction story first or I will never finish or I might lose my feeling of being "in the zone" and that's not good at all. 5 hours later: Fiction story finished! but now it's too late to do grocery shopping so I do it tomorrow, maybe I should just home-order something because I can't be arsed to cook etc.


Ah, yes, procrastination by having too much stuff to do in the first place. At least you got something done! Sometimes you really do just have too much to do in one day...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lotan said:


> Ah, yes, procrastination by having too much stuff to do in the first place. At least you got something done! Sometimes you really do just have too much to do in one day...


...Hopefully.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm doing something called deathcastination, I just can't bring myself to do any work. Its strange and worrying.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I feel like procrasturbation is at least 20% more of a problem than plain old procrastination. Maybe that's just me though... The only way I can beat either is by doing whatever the project is the instant I get home. If I don't get it over with I end up spending all my time on the internets doing god knows what.


----------



## PiscesPeacock (May 14, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for sharing,...

"J type procrastination = making a plan or schedule of when to do things...and that 'when' just happens to be 'later'. I can totally get this assignment done in an hour, I'll start at 11 PM! Actually, I can stay up until 1 AM and still get 7 hours of sleep, I'll start it at midnight! In the mean time, I've got plenty of time for PerC..."

...this is just the description I was hoping to connect with! I knew that I was not alone in this battle to overcome procrastination, but being a J-type myself, I am confident that I will find other J's that have already discovered ways to cure theirs. If not, well maybe they've at least learned what works for getting the most out of our uniquely "J" style of procrastinating and hopefully eliminating the worst side-effects (i.e. missing deadlines <many times by just a smidgen>).


=)


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I procrastinate if I don't see a need to do something. For example, I was in this play and had to practice this high note but I didn't see a need to do it yet because I had other things that needed to be fixed in that song first.

I think everyone procrastinates because everyone gets lazy. Face it, we all want to do what we want.


----------

